# Groomer in MNPLS area



## frntflp (Mar 7, 2019)

Looking for a groomer recommendation in MNPLS. West suburbs are best. Thank you in advance !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your Vet Clinic may be able to give you a recommendation. 

There's a site called Nextdoor, it's a site for people in neighborhood communities. You enter your address and the group will come up. 

I belong to one for my area, people recommend contractors, area businesses, etc. 
This might be a good source for you to find a groomer.


----------



## frntflp (Mar 7, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Your Vet Clinic may be able to give you a recommendation.
> 
> There's a site called Nextdoor, it's a site for people in neighborhood communities. You enter your address and the group will come up.
> 
> ...



I will check out the website. His breeder, Eileen Bohn, Cattail Goldens and Pres of MN Helping Paws, didn't have any suggestions as all in her circle of influence, do their own trimming. I'm comfortable with paws and nails, but not so good at the rest.


Thank you.


----------

